# can my baby mollies eat snails?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

i have got some live plants and because of them i have a snail and i believe that it is about to give many eggs so i was thinking if my baby mollies which are 2 months old can they eat those snails not?i have removed the snail should i put it back so to make a meal for them .but i noticed that they are not eating the snail so what shall i do to feed them that snail?should i make them grow or not?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Mollies do not eat snails.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Mollies will not eat the snails, but they will eat the infusoria that snails leave off. 
For that reason I keep small snails in all my fry tanks, I find I get a better growth rate.


----------

